# auction finds with Indian Territory bottle included



## ScottBSA (Nov 9, 2014)

I saw pictures of some bottles at a local auction house and could kinda sorta make out that one of them maybe was a Val Blatz, Kansas City pony.  Nothing else was on that night so I drove into KC to have a look.  Sure enough on of the bottles in the box was the Val Blatz KC bottle.  I already have a pony with a ceramic top, but KC bottles are so hard to come by that having another was not a problem, if the price was right.  Also in the box were two KC Coca-Colas, the Frostie Rootbeer, Polly's Pop from Independence, MO and two other interesting bottles, a straight sided Coca-Cola from Enid, Oklahoma and a Crown Bottling and Manufacturing from Durant, I T.  The Indian Territory bottle is a dug, scratchy one but it's still an interesting bottle.  I am keeping the Blatz, Polly's Pop and one of the Coca-Cola bottles and will sell the others. There were two other boxes of small medicine bottles with nursers and a pontiled Bears Oil bottle but two ladies behind me were determined to get them.  I talked with them and tried to buy the Bears Oil outright but they didn't bite.  They have decided they like bottles and have started collecting recently so I felt good and gave them the ABN website.  Fun evening and my wife is happy with the Polly's Pop. Scott


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice finds, those Indian territory bottles can go for good money!


----------



## truedigr (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice finds.


----------



## truedigr (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice finds.


----------



## ACLbottles (Nov 9, 2014)

Very nice! I love that Enid SS Coke...


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 9, 2014)

Could you do close-ups of the embossing, please?


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 10, 2014)

SB,Here are some close ups of the Durant, I.T. bottle, the Enid Coke and the Val Blatz beer bottle. Scott


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 10, 2014)

Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice Finds, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 19, 2014)

wtg Scott.


----------



## Oklabottles (Dec 1, 2014)

The enid coke and the durant it should go for around $250 to $300 each


----------

